# [postfix] Problème d'envoi sur Yahoo/Gmail/Hotmail

## BlackAngel

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens chercher un peu d'aide auprès de vous car ça fait 2 jours que je m'arrache les cheveux à cause de ces méchants spamneur, ou plutot de la lutte anti-spam dans le cas présent.

Voilà, j'ai deux serveurs Gentoo, un chez Dedibox et l'autre chez OVH/Kimsufi.

J'ai installé sur les deux un serveur de mails Postfix / Dovecot avec support des utilisateurs virtuels, multi-domaine (stocké dans une base MySQL).

Jusqu'ici tout va bien, je peux envoyer et recevoir des mails, tout fonctionne.

Mon soucis, c'est que mes mails arrivent en spam chez Yahoo, Gmail et Hotmail.

Évidemment, avant de venir ici, j'ai creuser l'affaire.

J'ai vérifié si mes IP étaient blacklisté, elle ne le sont pas.

J'ai rajouté des enregistrements SPF pour tout les domaines, et j'ai tenté de m'inscrire sur SenderID mais microsoft me dit ne pas voir mes enregistrement SPF, alors que lorsque je fais une verif via check-auth@verifier.port25.com le SPF/SenderID est en "pass"

Voici le résultat du check:

```

==========================================================

Summary of Results

==========================================================

SPF check:          pass

DomainKeys check:   neutral

DKIM check:         neutral

Sender-ID check:    pass

SpamAssassin check: ham

==========================================================

Details:

==========================================================

HELO hostname:  ks367070.kimsufi.com

Source IP:      94.23.23.101

mail-from:      info@mondomaine.com

----------------------------------------------------------

SPF check details:

----------------------------------------------------------

Result:         pass

ID(s) verified: smtp.mail=info@mondomaine.com

DNS record(s):

    mondomaine.com. 3600 IN TXT "v=spf2.0/pra ip4:94.23.23.101 a mx ~all"

    mondomaine.com. 3600 IN TXT "v=spf1 ip4:94.23.23.101 a mx ~all"

----------------------------------------------------------

DomainKeys check details:

----------------------------------------------------------

Result:         neutral (message not signed)

ID(s) verified: header.From=info@mondomaine.com

DNS record(s):

----------------------------------------------------------

DKIM check details:

----------------------------------------------------------

Result:         neutral (message not signed)

ID(s) verified:

NOTE: DKIM checking has been performed based on the latest DKIM specs

(RFC 4871 or draft-ietf-dkim-base-10) and verification may fail for

older versions.  If you are using Port25's PowerMTA, you need to use

version 3.2r11 or later to get a compatible version of DKIM.

----------------------------------------------------------

Sender-ID check details:

----------------------------------------------------------

Result:         pass

ID(s) verified: header.From=info@mondomaine.com

DNS record(s):

    mondomaine.com. 3600 IN TXT "v=spf2.0/pra ip4:94.23.23.101 a mx ~all"

    mondomaine.com. 3600 IN TXT "v=spf1 ip4:94.23.23.101 a mx ~all"

----------------------------------------------------------

SpamAssassin check details:

----------------------------------------------------------

SpamAssassin v3.2.5 (2008-06-10)

Result:         ham  (-2.6 points, 5.0 required)

 pts rule name              description

---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------

-0.0 SPF_PASS               SPF: sender matches SPF record

-2.6 BAYES_00               BODY: Bayesian spam probability is 0 to 1%

                            [score: 0.0000]

==========================================================

Original Email

==========================================================

Return-Path: <info@mondomaine.com>

Received: from ks367070.kimsufi.com (94.23.23.101) by verifier.port25.com (PowerMTA(TM) v3.6a1) id hpvhts0hse8c for <check-auth@verifier.port25.com>; Sun, 29 Mar 2009 16:10:54 -0500 (envelope-from <info@mondomaine.com>)

Authentication-Results: verifier.port25.com smtp.mail=info@mondomaine.com; mfrom=pass;

Authentication-Results: verifier.port25.com header.From=info@mondomaine.com; domainkeys=neutral (message not signed);

Authentication-Results: verifier.port25.com; dkim=neutral (message not signed);

Authentication-Results: verifier.port25.com header.From=info@mondomaine.com; pra=pass;

Received: from [192.168.1.2] (XXXXX-X-XX-XXX-XXX-XXX.fbx.proxad.net [XX.XXX.XXX.XXX])

    by ks367070.kimsufi.com (Postfix) with ESMTPA id BC12E1A1C20B

    for <check-auth@verifier.port25.com>; Sun, 29 Mar 2009 23:25:08 +0200 (CEST)

Message-ID: <49CFE505.7010001@mondomaine.com>

Date: Sun, 29 Mar 2009 23:15:49 +0200

From: =?ISO-8859-1?Q?C=E9dric?= <info@mondomaine.com>

User-Agent: Thunderbird 2.0.0.21 (X11/20090318)

MIME-Version: 1.0

To: check-auth@verifier.port25.com

Subject: check

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

```

(j'ai changer le nom de domaine et masquer mon ip personnel, je laisse l'ip/nom du serveur ça peut aider)

Pour Yahoo, je voulais installer Dkim à l'aide de amavisd-new mais je n'ai pas trouvé de tuto vraiment détaillé pour le paramétrage multi-domaine et l'intégration à Postfix.

De plus je ne sais pas si c'est utile à 100%, ça ne semble concerné que Yahoo, non ?

Donc là je suis bloqué, mon SPF semble valide, mon IP n'est pas listé, je ne suis pas un open relay, je suis serveur légitime pour les domaines hébergés ... bref, je ne vois pas pourquoi je suis considéré comme mauvais élève.

Toute suggestion sera bienvenue.

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Perso, aucun soucis pour les envois vers GMail, que ce soit quand j'étais chez Dedibox, chez OVH ou maintenant chez SD France. Et pourtant je n'ai aucun enregistrement SPF ou autre. Juste une (des) ip fixe(s) et un reverse dns correct. Et un MX déclaré pour mes domaines.

Yahoo je sais pas, pas eu de retour.

Et Hotmail, même les FAI s'arrachent les cheveux avec eux et mettent plusieurs semaines pour régler ce problème, donc c'est souvent peine perdue pour le ptit gars avec son propre serveur dans son coin.  :Smile:  Il vaut mieux faire une règle spécifique pour les envois vers Hotmail pour que ça passe par un smtp intermédiaire qui passe bien. Perso, j'envoie direct par le smtp de Free dans ces cas là, sans passer par mon propre serveur...

----------

## BlackAngel

Désolé pour le titre, je ne voulais pas mettre [postfix] car ce n'est pas forcément un problème postfix mais bon tant pis.

Pour Gmail, je me souviens que ça fonctionnait il y a encore quelques semaines, enfin il me semble.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je ne peux pas dire à mes clients "c'est la faute des autres, j'y peux rien", il va bien falloir que je trouve une solution, même si c'est au cas par cas et pour chaque domaine.

Pas le choix.

Le soucis c'est que je veux bien montrer patte blanche, mais à qui ? il y a tellement de protection maintenant qu'on ne sait même pas pourquoi le mail va dans spam   :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> Le soucis c'est que je veux bien montrer patte blanche, mais à qui ? il y a tellement de protection maintenant qu'on ne sait même pas pourquoi le mail va dans spam  

 

Salut,

Ce sont les sociètés qui hebergent tes serveurs qui pourrons régler ce type de problème ( les as tu contactés, ils ont sûrement une idée car tu ne dois pas être le seul...). Utilise le smtp des FAI pour règler ton problème comme te l'a indiqué  geekounet pour déjà parer au plus rapide. Tu peux tjs essayer de demander des explications chez yahoo, etc... à titre informatif .

Bonne chance.

----------

## BlackAngel

Bonjour.

Merci pour la réponse.

Malheureusement, je ne peux pas vraiment contourner le problème, à ma connaissance OVH/Kimsufi ne fournit pas de service SMTP pour les serveurs dédié.

Ceci dit, on nage dans l'absurde, j'ai fait des tests, ce qu'il en ressort est totalement illogique, voici ce qui fonctionne:

pour envoyer les mails aux adresses yahoo, depuis le serveur OVH, je passe par ma dedibox => Inbox.

pour envoyer les mails aux adresses hotmail, depuis le serveur OVH, je passe par un de mes serveurs aux USA => Inbox.

pour envoyer les mails sur les boites gmail, seule la  dedibox fonctionne => Inbox.

pour les autres FAI/Prestataire, à prioris pas de soucis.

il y a pas mal d'incohérences là dedans mais impossible de savoir pourquoi tel ou tel fournisseur refuse tel ou tel email en provenance de tel ou tel serveur.

Le plus étrange c'est que les enregistrements SPF des domaines n'autorisent que la machine sur lequel est hébergé le domaine, hors là en passant par une autre machine, ça fonctionne, mais pas par la machine elle même ?!

Idem pour Hotmail avec mon serveur US: si j'envoi un mail direct du serveur US vers hotmail il va en SPAM alors que si je m'en sers de relais, Inbox !

Bref, je ne sais pas si vous voyez le casse tête mais là au bout de 3 jours, moi j'y comprend plus grand chose.

J'ai fait des tests sur les domaines avec http://www.afnic.fr/outils/zonecheck/form

tout ce qu'il me trouve, c'est ça "Le numéro de série n'est pas de la forme AAAAMMJJnn", mais c'est chez Gandi, je ne peux rien y faire.

Autre test sur http://www.openspf.org/Why

```

An SPF-enabled mail server rejected a message that claimed an envelope sender address of mondomaine.com.

An SPF-enabled mail server received a message from ks367070.kimsufi.com (94.23.23.101) that claimed an envelope sender address of mondomaine.com.

The domain mondomaine.com has authorized ks367070.kimsufi.com (94.23.23.101) to send mail on its behalf, so the message should have been accepted. It is impossible for us to say why it was rejected.

What should I do?

If the problem persists, contact the mondomaine.com postmaster.

```

Alors là ... le SPF est valide mais ça passe pas et je dois me contacter moi même pour savoir pourquoi ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Un autre test pour la route sur http://www.kitterman.com/spf/validate.html

```
Input accepted, querying now...

SPF records are primarily published in DNS as TXT records. The TXT records found for your domain are:

v=spf1 ip4:94.23.23.101 a mx ~all

SPF records should also be published in DNS as type SPF records. This is new and most implementations do not support it yet.

No type SPF records found.

Checking to see if there is a valid SPF record.

Found v=spf1 record for mondomaine.com

v=spf1 ip4:94.23.23.101 a mx ~all

evaluating...

SPF record passed validation test with pySPF (Python SPF library)!
```

```
Mail sent from: 94.23.23.101

Mail from (Sender): info@mondomaine.com

Results - PASS sender SPF authorized 
```

please help   :Confused: 

----------

